# TDi exhaust



## T7GTK (Oct 5, 2012)

Anyone ever put an aftermarket exhaust on a TT TDi?

To be honest I'm surprised how good it sounds already but it's a little quiet for my liking.

I think I'm trying to compensate for the loss of character having come from the supercharged mini cooper s which sounded lovely!

Sent from my U8815 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

I think the tdi exhaust sound is horrific, needs to be quieter IMO.

Had one on loan for a week while my old RS was in for some work, was excited at first as I had some big mileage to do that week and wanted to see the benefit of the great mpg.

I got about 25 miles down the motorway and started to feel ill. The noise was giving me a headache, such a drone, sounded like a tractor with a sports exhaust on. I really did feel ill so turned around and came home. It took me a while to get that noise out of my head. [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

If I had a tdi I would be adding some silencers and get rid of that drone.


----------



## T7GTK (Oct 5, 2012)

Oh right, well in my opinion it could be a lot worse. Having driven a few run of the mill diesel cars, I think it sounds good... for a diesel.

I think comparing it to an RS is a bit redundant as it's like me saying that I drove an RS and I got two minutes down the road before thinking - "bugger that, it's only doing 15mpg!" so turning round and giving it back. The TDi will never sound like an RS and the RS will never do 60mpg.


----------



## lucatillio (Aug 9, 2012)

T7GTK said:


> Oh right, well in my opinion it could be a lot worse. Having driven a few run of the mill diesel cars, I think it sounds good... for a diesel.
> 
> I think comparing it to an RS is a bit redundant as it's like me saying that I drove an RS and I got two minutes down the road before thinking - "bugger that, it's only doing 15mpg!" so turning round and giving it back. The TDi will never sound like an RS and the RS will never do 60mpg.


Totally agree. Prior to my TDi, I owned a 61 plate Golf GT TDi which did sound like a van. I bought the TT Roadster as I _needed _the high MPG but desperately _wanted _ something that in my opinion looked and drove great and wasn't 'run of the mill'.

I enjoy the noise the TDi makes and would too be interested to learn if/how it could be enhanced further.


----------



## Mike007 (Aug 15, 2012)

T7GTK said:


> Oh right, well in my opinion it could be a lot worse. Having driven a few run of the mill diesel cars, I think it sounds good... for a diesel.
> 
> I think comparing it to an RS is a bit redundant as it's like me saying that I drove an RS and I got two minutes down the road before thinking - "bugger that, it's only doing 15mpg!" so turning round and giving it back. The TDi will never sound like an RS and the RS will never do 60mpg.


Totally agree. I've got a new TT Tdi s line black edition. Sounds really good for a diesel. Doesn't drone in anyway shape or form. Sounds quite sporty to be honest.


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

The drone could have been from the DPF kicking in as it can be quite noisy.

Mine has come in on the motorway before.


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

Maybe, it was quite good around town, I trashed the hell out of it and was amazed by the mpg considering I took every standing start like I was on a dragstrip and always used the lowest gear possible :twisted:

Just on the Mway the sound made me feel ill, again was quite impressed with the speed, I got 140 with no prob :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

You can't really make it louder. If you take the whole cat-back off even then it doesn't get any louder.

I've got a quieter one with a bigger centre box and no rear boxes at all. It was custom done by Pipewerx and it looks exactly like a TTS exhaust from outside the car.

The loudest noise in my car (stereo off) is the tyres. Then wind noise, then the engine. The TDi is much quieter than the other TT models, and I don't think that's a bad thing.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Probably that's the reason why the TT TDI has this fake engine sound generator installed. That was the TDI wasn't it?


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

All the newer 2.0 cars have Sound Aktor. It makes the startup and switch-off noises. The new biTurbo 313PS engine has fully synthetic engine noises. It sounds like Steve McQueen's Mustang in Bullitt!

I was in the tuners recently and one of the mechanics moved a TT and I asked him what was wrong with that diesel - it sounds rough as f#%* and he said, nope, it's a direct injection petrol and they all sound like that at idle from outside the car.

Diesels are very quiet. You only have to listen to the Audi Le Mans cars to hear the enormous difference.


----------



## T7GTK (Oct 5, 2012)

wja96 said:


> I've got a quieter one with a bigger centre box and no rear boxes at all. It was custom done by Pipewerx and it looks exactly like a TTS exhaust from outside the car.


Cheers wja. Out of interest, how much was it and what made you change exhaust, other than the aesthetics?


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

The exhaust was £400+VAT, fully custom made on the car, and I only changed it for aesthetics I'm afraid. It makes no more power, although it maybe makes 10-20Nm more torque and the turbo feels like it spools up quicker.


----------



## Skilaree (Oct 20, 2005)

Demessiah said:


> I think the tdi exhaust sound is horrific, needs to be quieter IMO.
> 
> Had one on loan for a week while my old RS was in for some work, was excited at first as I had some big mileage to do that week and wanted to see the benefit of the great mpg.
> 
> ...


Tw*t! :-*


----------



## illingworth22 (Sep 6, 2011)

Skilaree said:


> Demessiah said:
> 
> 
> > I think the tdi exhaust sound is horrific, needs to be quieter IMO.
> ...


+1


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

-2 :-* :-*


----------



## T7GTK (Oct 5, 2012)

WJA, you said you paid £480 for the exhaust, was that fitted?

Also, where did you get the rear bumper and dual exit valance? I've been looking and those two are about £530 without fitting so all in to get the new exhaust and the parts fitted will be way over £1k. Is that what you did?


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

The TTS rear valance fits the S-line bumper, so you just need the valance, which is £170-ish for both bits if I recall correctly.

You need a TTS Driver-side rear exhaust hanger, which is £20-ish.

And then you need the exhaust. That price is fitted. So it's more like £700 all-in.

If you need an s-line rear bumper they're about £50 on eBay.


----------



## Monkey Hanger (Sep 29, 2012)

wel my TDI sounds great to me,on start up and at low speeds the exhaust has a great sound and above 30mph is as quiet as any other TDI (apart from tyre noise from the run flats).


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Monkey Hanger said:


> wel my TDI sounds great to me,on start up and at low speeds the exhaust has a great sound and above 30mph is as quiet as any other TDI (apart from tyre noise from the run flats).


Absolutely. The TDi is a superb mid- and long-distance cruiser. I did my current "commute" this morning - 45 miles of rural A and B roads across Norfolk and Suffolk - and it was just perfect. Not only did I arrive in style but the lovely quiet inside the cabin meant I didn't arrive frazzled.


----------



## Skilaree (Oct 20, 2005)

Demessiah said:


> -2 :-* :-*


Hairdresser by day, streetfighter (! :roll: ) by night, tw*t 24 hours a day


----------

